# big round shields



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

hi im looking to do a space marine convesion kinda based on 300 but need spome big round shields. any ideas

thanks for your time


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

spitfire6x said:


> hi im looking to do a space marine convesion kinda based on 300 but need spome big round shields. any ideas
> 
> thanks for your time


Dude... One thread is enough...


----------



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

really as the shields will prob be from whfb i asked here but would put it to the 40k lot as well.

so i can get some answers so i dont agree


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

makes sense i don't normally look in the fantasy forums so probably a good idea to put in 2 places


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

spitfire6x said:


> really as the shields will prob be from whfb i asked here but would put it to the 40k lot as well.
> 
> so i can get some answers so i dont agree


Sorry :victory:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

the old empire spearmen had round shields.


----------

